
Ask HN: How do you charge software upgrades to customers? - hilti
I&#x27;m currently in the situation that two mobile apps should be updated to make future developments easier to implement.<p>By update I mean that the underlying framework needs to be completely replaced.<p>Do you charge these kind of upgrade to your customers or not?
======
taylodl
If there's no outwardly visible features your customers care about then no,
don't charge for the upgrade. You should only consider charging customers for
an upgrade when something of direct value to them has been added to your app.
In this example it sounds like you, the developer, are the primary benefactor
of this change. It makes things better and easier for _you_. Once you've used
the new framework to deliver something of value to your customers then
consider charging them for it.

~~~
hilti
Thank you. My gut feeling told me something similar and you're completely
right: I am the one who benefits.

Well then I must first go in advance.

~~~
hilti
BTW: it's Framework7 ([https://framework7.io](https://framework7.io)) I'm
using.

~~~
taylodl
What made you choose framework7 over something like react native? We're
looking at these frameworks so I'm interested in how you arrived at your
decision.

